# Chick Gladiators...



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I have a sneaking suspicion that the vast majority of the chicks I hatched in the last batch are roosters. Why? 

They're in a critter cage with half of a second level. They've found a new game. They fly to the second level, take a good look at the crowd of chicks below and leap onto them - chick body surfing?! It is causing chaos. Everyone is peeping, chest bumping, circling each other, and throwing angry glares. Its like a little fluffy fight club in there. Going to put them in a bigger cage tomorrow. Maybe that'll help!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Funny funny. Little chick fight club - don't talk about it! Maybe just split them between two cages. Sounds really fun! Funny funny!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes, of ten chicks I think I ended up with seven likely roosters.... they're a handful! Its funny to watch but I put them in a cage that's 4X bigger today. They calmed down for now...


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

In my experiences, the meanest little ones were the girls. Leave 'em be, they'll figure it out!!


----------

